
America’s New CIO Wants To Disrupt Government And Make It A Startup | - da5e
http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2011/10/americas-new-cio-wants-to-disrupt-government-and-make-it-a-startup.php?ref=fpb
======
pavel_lishin
Sounds like America will need more programmers-at-arms, soon, if they're going
to go the modular route.

